# Issue with ancient 6" Clay sewer pipe



## steveel (Sep 10, 2010)

Not sure I understand. Why do you think it started leaking in the first place? Did your new plumbing disturb this area somehow?


----------



## GripnDeWALT (Jul 5, 2010)

Ultimately it looks like the "p trap" looking piece had seperated from the rest of the pipe over time. Judging how the last owners left the house, they probably just let it leak.

```
[PHP]
```
[/PHP]


----------



## braindead (May 31, 2010)

If I understand this right it sounds like the new pipe WAS connected to this line, what is the new plumbing connected to now? :huh:


----------



## GripnDeWALT (Jul 5, 2010)

The question is: how do I plug a 6" clay sewer pipe. Everyone says a 6" compression plug is out there but I can't find one anywhere. Is there another method?


----------



## braindead (May 31, 2010)

GripnDeWALT said:


> The question is: how do I plug a 6" clay sewer pipe. Everyone says a 6" compression plug is out there but I can't find one anywhere. Is there another method?


I was trying to confirm that you were not plugging a line that was still in service, if you are sure the idea of using mortar is fine, just use something like a mortar bag, or a paper trash bag before you seal it up. :huh:


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

I would get a 6"clayx4"plastic fernco, insert a small piece of 4" plastic pipe, and glue a cap to the plastic. The lowes in my area sells the fernco, or go to just about any plumbing supply house to get it


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

GripnDeWALT said:


> Ultimately it looks like the "p trap" looking piece had seperated from the rest of the pipe over time. Judging how the last owners left the house, they probably just let it leak.
> 
> ```
> [php]
> ...


I'm still a bit confused yet interested in what you're talking about. Did you try to post a picture?


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

LateralConcepts said:


> I'm still a bit confused yet interested in what you're talking about. Did you try to post a picture?



Sounds like an abandoned building trap. I'm betting that the line is backing up, since it shouldn't have any water in it


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

the_man said:


> Sounds like an abandoned building trap. I'm betting that the line is backing up, since it shouldn't have any water in it


If it's abandoned why is all the plumbing tied to it?


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

LateralConcepts said:


> If it's abandoned why is all the plumbing tied to it?


dunno, but if the building drain ran to it I don't think he'd be asking about a cap I think he'd be asking how to connect em :laughing: maybe he's got a new/different sewer that ties in with that one somewhere. I'd be curious to see some pics too


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

the_man said:


> dunno, but if the building drain ran to it I don't think he'd be asking about a cap I think he'd be asking how to connect em :laughing: maybe he's got a new/different sewer that ties in with that one somewhere. I'd be curious to see some pics too


Hmm well grab the popcorn :huh:


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

LateralConcepts said:


> Hmm well grab the popcorn :huh:


i'll grab a beer too :drink:


----------



## GripnDeWALT (Jul 5, 2010)

the_man said:


> I would get a 6"clayx4"plastic fernco, insert a small piece of 4" plastic pipe, and glue a cap to the plastic. The lowes in my area sells the fernco, or go to just about any plumbing supply house to get it


This sounds like a viable option. Wasn't aware of such an adaptor. Just unsure of how it would slip over the clay pipe because it has a "lip" around it.

Others: no abandoned house here.
New plumbig refers to water: not the drain under the concrete. Guess I should have been more specific.
Ill get pics tomorrow, as I do not reside there yet to get the remodel done.


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

The bell would have to come off. There is a tool to do this, called chain cutters. Rental yards have em, or you can use a diamond blade on an angle grinder. When I said abandoned, I meant the sewer line, not the building. Was it hooked up to anything before? Better hurry, or I'll be too drunk to answer :drink: :drink: :drink: :lol:


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

If you really need to just cap it, I'd suggest just a 6" PVC cap and female adapter with a fernco.

Still need to make sure you're not capping something that is necessary.

I'll wait for the pictures..


----------



## GripnDeWALT (Jul 5, 2010)

I see. Thanks. I have a dry blade for cutting tile on a grinder. 

The end of this pipe was not hooked to anything. I'm just aleviating the borked piece, and plugging it further down the pipe.


----------



## Mktgirl (Sep 20, 2010)

*6" stopper*

You can find 6" stoppers at many distributors in the easter U.S. Here's the link to the manufacturer: http://www.loganclaypipe.com/pp_doublehubs.html


----------

